# Care of Goniopora



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi all.

I am looking for your insight into the care of goniopora, as I impulse bought one despite never successfully kept it before for a long term. I believe it is the Goniopora norfolkensis, 

It did show some recession around the base but not sure if this was due to the fragging process and new orientation within the tank, or if this was a slow death already occurring. I think it is the change in orientation tbh, or I wouldn't have bought it.

So just a quick history, I have had two types of goni in the past, 1 died fairly quickly due to the guy at the store giving me dud advice, and the second lasted several months but never truly flourished, and was traded to another reefer.

As for your help, can you tell me if you target feed directly something like cyclopeeze or lobster eggs, Mysis water? How often? High lighting under t5s, or medium or? Where does your goni do its best? As for feeding, I don't want to blow my water balance, but also want this little baby to flourish.

Your opinions are appreciated.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I presently have 2 of them (hot pink and rose colors) doing well in 2 different tanks - 6 months for one and 14 months for the other
Medium flow - using lagoon mode on MP vortechs
Both on the bottom third area of tanks approx 18 inches away from Kessil LEDs 
Target feed with pumps completely off (for 20 minutes) twice a week with a food called "Justin Credabel's Goniopower" (purchased online from Reefsupplies.ca) 
Excellent color and growth seen in both


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm curious to because I've always liked them but have never heard about much success in an aquarium environment.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I currently have 5 different types and all are striving. 

On the sand bed, medium flow, feed once a week together with other coral. I feed a mixture of Reef Roids, Reef Chili, and Phytofest.


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks all.

Curious, do you use anything to protect it while it is eating like a 2l bottle with the bottom cut off or anything like that? Just wondering what the shrimps and crabs will be doing when the goni tries to eat. I understand it is a slow eater...


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

paulie said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Curious, do you use anything to protect it while it is eating like a 2l bottle with the bottom cut off or anything like that? Just wondering what the shrimps and crabs will be doing when the goni tries to eat. I understand it is a slow eater...


I don't think that any protection is required for feeding 
Particles are very small so fish, crabs etc don't care about it


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

tried it today on copepods but it didn't seem too interested. Might be too early yet tho.

I will let it sit a day or two first.

Damn you impulse buys!!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

How's your goni? Any signs of life? Post a pic if you can.


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Crayon said:


> How's your goni? Any signs of life? Post a pic if you can.


Surprisingly enough, it is doing well!! I have it put into a spot at the back of the tank, nestled into some rock where it is well protected and lit. Pain in the backside to feed because I can hardly see it, but it gets quite a lot of food in the column there, and is growing!!

I will get a pic tomorrow when the lights are on.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Glad to hear it! I have several gonis and don't target feed. I just put food into the water column and they get enough. Med flow, mid to bottom of tank.


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

No pointing out my algae, it's like pointing out a zit on my forehead. We all know it's there but doesn't need mentioning!!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Gonis seem to be the rage locally eh? A week ago AK was stocked full of them. Now all the gonis are GONE.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

paulie said:


> No pointing out my algae, it's like pointing out a zit on my forehead. We all know it's there but doesn't need mentioning!!


Paulie, that looks like an alveopora, a closely related species. Care and feeding are the same for both species from what I read. It looks nice!

I got algae, and don't mind it. I let them grow in a few spots and harvest them now and then like an algae scrubber. Besides they are hosts for pods and stuff like chaeto!


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks bayinaung, it was sold to me as a goni, but perhaps you are right.

It is still alive and thriving, but like I said at the back of my tank where I let the algae grow. Nobody can see it, but when that coral is properly established and used to my husbandry, I will move it to the front at the same height. Perhaps because it is not a goni I can keep it alive haha


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, it is an alveopora as it has only 12 tentacles per polyp while goniopora has 24 tentacles per polyp.


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

I cannot believe someone got a coral id wrong!! and then sold it! haha. I think it is more common that it is sold under the wrong name than the right one.

Okay, well I guess if the care is the same, hopefully it thrives. It seems pretty happy down where it is in the algae garden!!

Thanks for helping id it properly guys, and for giving me the care advice.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

When I started off keeping them, I read this very helpful article:

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2002/12/inverts


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Very informative article, Notclear 
Thank you for posting


----------



## paulie (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks like the addition of iron and manganese is the way to go.

Have you tried this? Does this supplemental addition help?


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

paulie said:


> Looks like the addition of iron and manganese is the way to go.
> 
> Have you tried this? Does this supplemental addition help?


Iron... maybe drop a few nails into the tank and let them rust? hehe


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, I have been dosing iron and manganese since I have kept goni and aleveopra.

This is the one I am using:

http://www.kentmarine.com/products/kent-iron-manganese.htm


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

So far I've been adding Aquavitro Vibrance, amino acid and Reef Roid's ... might try out the Kentmarine Iron & Manganese.

Goni's are popping little new heads all around. However I have a question in regards to colouring up over time ... does a dull Red Goni colour up under T5 or better still metal halide? I've noticed slight neon Red polyps underneath the whole colony ...

At present I have 4 Gonis ... 2 were "ice storm' survivors (1 neon Green & 1 neon Red with Orange & Blue tentacles ... making a comeback). 1 encrusting tiny dull Red polyps (recently purchased) & finally a large dull Red goni (same thing like the one in SUM display tank but not as coloured up ... yet)


----------

